# Dont shoot the messenger... thought id share this with you..



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Got sent this in a mail today and i thought id share it with you....
It made me laugh anyway...

*A day from the diary of a BMW driver...

"The other day I was cruising along as usual coming onto one of my
Motorways, which was very busy with inferior cars.

First off, I couldn't believe that the volume of traffic DIDN'T slow
Down for me AT ALL as I came off the slip road! I had to squeeze into a
Barely big enough gap between two cars in order to get onto my motorway!

The driver of the car behind me did realise his mistake though and
Honked an apology to me with a long blast of his horn.

Unbelievably, I had to do the same again before I could get to the BMW
Lane. Anyway, once I was in the BMW lane and posing along at 110 mph
Enjoying the adulation that the inferior car drivers were giving me, I
Noticed an inferior car ahead of me which was not only in the BMW lane
Of my motorway, but was driving at a ridiculous 70 mph! Naturally, I got
Within a foot or so of his rear bumper and flashed my headlights to
Remind him he shouldn't be in the BMW lane of my motorway and to get
Out of my way.

Of course, once he realised it was a BMW behind him, he did just that,
But I could hardly believe it when he pulled straight back out behind
Me! He also tried to keep up with me and when he realised I would
Out-run him, he put on some blue lights in his front grill and urged me
To get onto the hard shoulder so that he could congratulate me on my
Excellent car. Needless to say, I was eager to oblige and when we had
Stopped, the man gave me a piece of paper confirming what I already
Knew - that my car goes fast!

Apparently he wants everyone to know what a superior car I have, so I
Had to take my driver's licence to a police station to be sent away to
Have some points put on! (They're not free points either - they're £20
Each and I was only allowed 3.) But the man at the police station said
That because I drive a BMW, it won't be much longer before I earn the
Full 12 points, and then I won't even NEED a driving licence, so they
Will take it off me!

See, now THAT'S the sort of respect you get when you own and drive a
BMW!

*


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

What is that old saying?

Oh Yes I remember - 'Many a true word is spoken in jest'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> What is that old saying?
> 
> Oh Yes I remember - 'Many a true word is spoken in jest'
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

...although Clarkson reckons Audi is the new BMW..... i think not, you woolly headed fuck... heheheheee!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That has just made my day!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

just forwarded that in to three beamer owners I know  
I was one myself up to last week and could so associate with that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not the first time I have seen this but still made me laugh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think in this day and age "BMW" needs to be replaced with a four letter word :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have seen this same post with about 4 different car manufacturer names in it 

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Think in this day and age "BMW" needs to be replaced with a four letter word :wink:


Not "FORD" Dani how could you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

j8keith said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Think in this day and age "BMW" needs to be replaced with a four letter word :wink:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like the standard A5 driver on my short commute to work.


----------

